# Mount Hwarang



## foolbae1228 (Apr 12, 2005)

Farang,

I think I hit the point in my training which my teacher calls Mt. Hwarang. I feel like I've been climbing and climbing, and I look up to see how much farther to the top and I see I've barely made it off the base of the mountain. 

I have three awesome older brothers in my dojang, one a red sash and the other two brothers are brown sashes. The two brown sashes have trained in Brazilian Jujitsu, which their techniques and falling show for it, and the red sash is just so well rounded, he seems like he knows what he is doing. All of these guys will be on my black belt test some day, and I am worried if I can follow in there footsteps.

Then the red sash, his follow-throughs and kicking, striking, pressure points, etc. are jaw-dropping. I watch some of his tests and it's like as he throws, even if his partner doesn't fall properly, he knows how to tie him/her up. It's like he can read how they are going to fall and decides in a split-second, which tie-up he's using. Then with his kicks, especially jump spin heel, I just can't watch because it's sickening the grace and power he has on it. Also, his grappling and sparring techniques come to him so naturally. I was set up against him once, I my only goal was to last 15 seconds (pinned in 17, yeah).

I feel that my falling is only satisfactory. I feel confident falling on the mat, but I haven't the guts to try on the concrete. I think that I should be at the level where I shouldn't care where I am falling. My techniques aren't nearly as great as I would want them to be. Again, I don't know whether or not my techniques are clean enough to work effectively on the street, without seriously injuring the guy. My mentality is I should have enough control in my techniques to perform them to, hypothetically, drunken friends that are throwing a punch at me. I don't know whether or not I am capable of doing just that.

With these kind of older brothers training with me, I just don't know how I am to catch the skill level of these guys. I feel that it will take me five years to get to their level now, by then they will have advanced even farther. I just can't get a grip of how I am supposed to absorb all of the knowledge these guys and my master have to give me. I am open for suggestions.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

Ryan,

  There are a few things I can tell you and I hope they might improve your appreciation of the awesome view you have from Mt. H.

 1. You are quite fortunate to have such talented older brothers in art working with you. Work with them as often as possible and relax into your training. It will help.

 2. Focus on doing the best that YOU can do - not what they can do. This is about tending YOUR garden. Spending time focusing on what they can do that you can't and feeling inferior won't get you anywhere - trust me on that, I know.

 3. Humility is important to have as long as it's not unhealthy. Look, I'm no great talent at martial arts and I don't pretend to be. But I have grown and you will too.

 4. Dude - just train. Leave your anxiety at the door and forget about your limitations (read my sig). SBN Bailey may be able to recite a favorite piece of advice that Master Corona likes to say: 'If you're complaining, you're not training.' 

 The more you compare yourself to others you think are way more talented than you, the more you diminish your ability and stunt your own growth. 

  Now ... doesn't that peak look a little closer?  No, squint ... shade your eyes ... yeah, there ya go! :ultracool

 Feel free to PM me or email me for a boost, k?  Now go train.


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 13, 2005)

I really feel a need to second Georgias' comment. 

We American put WAY too much energy into assessing our progress as it relates to how other people are doing. I think the only activity that claims more of our time and energy is the matter of our Image in general. If you don't believe this statement to be true just check the number of threads on this Net alone which come back to peoples opinions about what is "good" and what is "bad" in terms of the relative position of people in the KMA. 

Whether you like it or not, the Path of the Warrior is a solitary journey. In order to market the activities associated with that Path people sell rank, standing, memberships, tournaments, equiptment etc etc etc but the PATH is still solitary and maybe this is what people need to come to grips with. When all is said and done you are on a Path only YOU can walk and no amount of checking your progress against the guy standing next to you can change this. In fact, trying to bump yourself up against the next guy only slows your own progress down. And why should the guy NEXT to you care---- he has his OWN solitary Path to walk. We can get together and talk and encourage and support, but in the end you will still be alone in your struggle within yourself to become a better person and a greater asset to your community. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

I think it's most important to identify your goals in Martial arts and your reasons for continuing ... what you get out of it.  If you're training to become a martial arts star, and if your self-evaluation is realistic, then you have a long way to go and may need to re-think that goal.  If your primary goal is self-defense, you don't need to be a stellar talent, just a stellar student.  If your primary goal is self-development and giving back to something that has given much to you, then just concentrate on your growth and worry not about others.

 In sort, please stop trying to be "as good as" somebody else.  Just strive to be a better you.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 13, 2005)

Now that you mention it, I guess I do try to get to their level. I just look at there skills and go "Wow!" I think one of my biggest problems is doubt. I doubt whether or not I will be able to train hard and well enough to get to where I can perform my techniques as controled and fierce as they do. 

My primary goal is to help prepare myself for the police force, and confidence in everyday-life. I guess that part of my doubt also feeds from whether or not my technique will save me on the "front line". I have no doubt that they could do it, which is why I strive to meet, and try to excede, them. 

Is this the right mentality, or am I still not grasping your concept? Please let me know if I am or not.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

I think you've grasped my concept and thank you for sharing your goal with me.  Self-doubt is one of, if not _the_ greatest hinderances to training, honestly.  Remember that what makes a technique effective is not necessarily its esthetic properties.  Just because a technique looks pretty doesn't mean it works.  That's not to say that your older brothers' techniques don't work - that's to say one's focus should be on whether the technique works for that individual.  You need to OWN your techniques and other materials.  When they become closer to being yours, your talents, your fierceness, your control will shine through and you will have your own signature style to this art.

 Going into the force, you will most definitely need to focus on viability of technique and some other supplemental things.  Your need is to focus on escalation of force, which techniques fit into which category, how to escalate follow ups as need commands, protecting the perp accordingly, protecting yourself and the general public accordingly, and retaining your weaponry.  That's a lot and it's gravely serious.  

 So, as I said, tend your own garden.  Focus on owning your stuff.  Work tirelessly.  The other guys got to where they are by doing this very thing.

 Farang!
 JKNK


----------



## lulflo (Apr 14, 2005)

Ryan - 

You obviously have the humbleness part of your training down. You are CERTAINLY looked up to by your fellow students that are lower ranking. You haven't been in the art as long as the students that are at a higher rank and have plenty of time to learn. The most important thing is to look within yourself and make sure you are doing the best you can. Others have already made this point and I am just re-iterating it here. 

One of the things that I try to do with my study is find something to add to this art because is is already so comprehensive in my opinion. Everyone is bound to have a specialty eventually, a good course could be to try not to find it out until you have become quite efficient in all of the facets of your study, that way you will be able to perform everything on an equal (or somewhat equal) plane. Again, this is just one point of view and could be echoed or disagreed with, it is ultimately your choice.

You have the tools in front of you and within you to be as good or as great as you want to be, keep on training and DON'T lose the great attitude.

Farang - Larry


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 15, 2005)

Not to be nitpicking or cause trouble, but you are aware that there is no Mt. Hwarang aren't you? There is Mt. Taebaek and the Kumgang Mountains, but no Mt. Hwarang.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 15, 2005)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Not to be nitpicking or cause trouble, but you are aware that there is no Mt. Hwarang aren't you? There is Mt. Taebaek and the Kumgang Mountains, but no Mt. Hwarang.


 
NO WAY!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! ARE YOU LIEING? 

It's a metaphor, but thanks for being the predicter of the past and master of the obvious anyway.

Farang-

Ryan


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 15, 2005)

Farang-

I just want to thank you all, and that I will keep every tid-pit of info in my mind when I am training and feel this way again. Already it has helped. Thanks again, and I am still open for any other tips.

Farang-

Ryan


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 15, 2005)

Just make sure you consult a geographical reference before you go tossing metaphors around like that next time.  We can't have the tossing of metaphors around here, ya know.  People might ... talk.


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 15, 2005)

Ryan - Just a few thoughts: Keep in mind that your brothers are not purple sashes anymore! YOU ARE! They are at a different level now. Your best attitude is to _BE_ the best purple sash there ever was! You can worry about being the best brown / red sash there ever was, when you get to that level. If all else fails: _FAKE IT UNTIL YOU MAKE IT! _

Also, Larry made a great point; in that you now have younger brothers who are looking up to you with awe and respect! The road goes both ways! Remember: It's all in the journey, not in the destination; and that journey must be walked one step at a time. There are no short-cuts in the arts! We wouldn't want it any other way!!! 

Keep up the hard work - it is paying off!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 15, 2005)

What he said!  OO-RAHH!!

 Farang SBN Bailey! :asian:


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 18, 2005)

A few more thoughts, if I may:

Some people are collectors of technique; they are vast archives of forms, techniques, weapons, etc. Their weakness lies in the fact that they know a tremendous amount of material, but don't really understand it and can't make it _work_.

Then there are those who, despite only knowing a few _moves_, can best some with considerably more training and knowledge. Their weakness lies in the "carrying all your eggs in one basket" mentality. They are generally not as adaptable to various situations.  

I personally believe that the key is *balance*: You must have _quantity_ _AND_ _quality_! You should have a diversified arsenal, and be competent with it; you must be able to fight effectively from all ranges and in all situations! 

Of course, this type of training is long and arduous. I like to call it _"old school"_! Or _Blood, Sweat, & Tears!_

One last thought when it comes to Hwarangdo (and other _traditional arts_): Better never to begin; but once begun, better never to quit!

...talk about the road less travelled...


----------



## Zoltron (Mar 12, 2006)

SBNB,you are a very wise and tall how fast does the ground come up when a tall person falls.I could not have said it better.Great words.I try never to forget what it was like when I started and am I able to do the beginning better now after 56 years of doing martial arts.


             Farang,CG


----------

